# Hard to pass up this buck at 55 yards broadside! 2013 Buck!



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

I had been seeing several nice bucks just out of reach of my stand. So instead of stalking I decided to go and sit in a patch of weeds out in the wide open where I have been seeing the bucks cross. As I was watching a doe in front of me I heard the deer walking behind me. There were 8 bucks in this group. This was the last buck in the group to pass by. I couldn't resist taking a shot at 55 yards. Its not the buck with the palmed antler I was after but I could not be happier. I was dealt a great deal of luck, being in the right spot at the right time. Best advise I can give with mule deer I've come to find is "Be Patient". I hope everyone else will fill there tag this year and enjoy being outside in God's country!


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

nice buck, good job


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

great buck! Congrats!!!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Way to go


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very Nice! Glad to see some people getting it done.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Great buck man!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations, fine buck and cool story about thinking outside the norm to get the tag punched.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Great buck! do you have pics of the palmated buck?


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice buck!


----------

